# Would you be willing to take a one way trip to Mars?



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

http://www.mars-one.com/mission

It seems that many would.

If I didn't have family and was younger I might of considered it.

Hope this wasn't posted already since its not new.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2014)

No, I wouldn't be interested, rather spend the time I have enjoying the beauty of nature here.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2014)

No thanks, a 12 hour flight drives me nutty....


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

LOL...well you wouldn't have to worry about the flight back!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2014)

True...but I might have already jumped out by then!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

I might be exaggerating a little too about willing to go...maybe because I do pretty well being by myself I always thought I would do well being isolated but the truth is after more than 2 weeks at home I head to my daughters...then come back and enjoy the quiet and solitude that is my life in Fresno.

Plus Mars isn't very pretty is it, would miss what SeaBreeze is talking about.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll just settle for a Mars candy bar.:sentimental:


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

LOl...you have to admire these people that have signed up though and many are young and some do have families...I'm sure not children though...that would be desertion.

Once there you can't change your mind either...if they even make it safely.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 12, 2014)

Rather than go myself, I would gladly give my seat to our current president. I hope the ship is leaving soon.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 12, 2014)

Me and the mister talk about moving sometimes, we have a few places in mind, but we like it here and are too old to "homestead".

But the more people that can be encouraged to leave this planet the better..Move along folks!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

Well in the future mars can be a vacation home...pretty soon there will be timeshares.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2014)

Will there be people standing on the beach.....offering you a cheap deal?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Rather than go myself, I would gladly give my seat to our current president. I hope the ship is leaving soon.



Lol, I agree!  Judging from my posts you wouldn't think that I am a conservative but I am...just not far right.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Will there be people standing on the beach.....offering you a cheap deal?



Couldnt think of anything that would be a good deal on Mars.

This is going to happen soon ...in fact I think there will be a reality show about the contestants.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

Where did that red face on my post come from?   I didn't put that there.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 12, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Well in the future mars can be a vacation home...pretty soon there will be timeshares.



In your dreams maybe but this is not going to happen anytime soon.IMO
We've already just about doomed this planet,Earth,why start annother one?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2014)

So the wide-eyed idealists can do it all again....


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 12, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> So the wide-eyed idealists can do it all again....




You got me there...lol


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

I think that's the reason, Vivjen.

It seems like a serious venture and hopefully we will see if it really takes off.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2014)

Unless there are beaches, chicks in bikinis and Cuba Libres I'm not interested. I agree with SeaBreeze - I want to see the sights here before I try another planet, and from what I've seen on the photos sent back from Spirit and Rover, Mars looks worse than the South Bronx on a Saturday night.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

Where's your pioneer spirit?


----------



## That Guy (Jan 12, 2014)

Probably not.  I am an earth-bound stick-in-the-mud Taurus, after all . . .


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm an Aries so wouldn't know...don't know if Aries are adventurous or not but I think I am to a certain point.


----------



## Anne (Jan 12, 2014)

Maybe if I were young and single - then of course, depending on who else was on the flight.  layful:


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

finally someone who dares to go where no man has gone before as long as someone attractive is going also, lol

Im sure they are going to have to reproduce once there so they might as well pick good looking people.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Casper (Jan 12, 2014)

_*In a word ........Nooooo!!:noway:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 12, 2014)

_*No way in hell would i wish to go there, besides there is no supermarket there for food lol*_


----------



## Anne (Jan 12, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> finally someone who dares to go where no man has gone before as long as someone attractive is going also, lol
> 
> Im sure they are going to have to reproduce once there so they might as well pick good looking people.



Well heck; why not?!  I wonder how much food they are taking and how long it will last????  I do like food, and one would need energy in order to start new colonies.  nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Where's your pioneer spirit?



It died in the Conestoga wagon.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll wait until Phil sends a 'Wish you were here' postcard.   ...  But only if I'm sure he posted it from Mars.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

Nup, that won't work. Some of OZ only looks like Mars.  ... and the drop bear gives it away.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Dang.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

Still not convinced.  That friendly alien seems rigged a little too much like the local fauna.  I sense a 'ruse.'


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Still not convinced.  That friendly alien seems rigged a little too much like the local fauna.  I sense a 'ruse.'



A roo's? 

*tugs at collar*

Tough audience ... 

OK, one more try ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

Weeelllll, still looks a bit like my back lawn but...  I'm a pushover for the sweet talkin' stamp so pull over a palm tree and order the Pina Coladas.


... tch, I'll never learn, something tells me this just ain't gonna end well.  siiiiigh.  



Elvis is gonna be cut up about it too.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2014)

Just be careful of these guys, people.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> ... Elvis is gonna be cut up about it too.



I don't think he'll be too upset ...


----------



## TICA (Jan 13, 2014)

I hate to leave Canada so Mars is certainly out of the question....


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

That lousy two-timin' @%*!, he couldn't wait 'til i was off the planet to hook up with that floozie!   aaaaghh.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> That lousy two-timin' @%*!, he couldn't wait 'til i was off the planet to hook up with that floozie!   aaaaghh.



He goes after anything in fishnets, that boy does ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Just be careful of these guys, people.....



It'll be okay Pappy, I've got a Slim Whitman CD with Indian Love Call on it.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 13, 2014)

This is one funny group, enjoyed reading the replies above!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> It'll be okay Pappy, I've got a Slim Whitman CD with Indian Love Call on it.



Handsome devil, wasn't he?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

That's one wicked 'stache! :abnormal:


----------



## TICA (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow, he is a handsome fellow!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 13, 2014)

I just changed my mind after reading this.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kellyoakes/17-things-you-should-know-before-going-to-mars


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 13, 2014)

Told you; I would have to throw myself out before I got there...
however, no children....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I just changed my mind after reading this.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kellyoakes/17-things-you-should-know-before-going-to-mars



I imagine that the 1,000-odd folks in the running are going to be looked at closely for many of these same reasons.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2014)

I shoulda guessed it.....


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 13, 2014)

Would their food be any better there?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Would their food be any better there?



Probably not, but you could always go to a (ready) Mar's Bar........


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 13, 2014)

:snickers


----------



## maxHR (Jan 13, 2014)

wish you were here:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

When I first heard of this band I thought, "What a cool name!" but it turns out they ain't so hot....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

That Guy said:


> When I first heard of this band I thought, "What a cool name!" but it turns out they ain't so hot....



My stripper friend loves them ... maybe you have to be wearing a G-string to really appreciate them ... 

*LANGUAGE - NSFW*


----------



## boomer411 (Jan 14, 2014)

If my wife or other people close to me heard me say this they would think I was bailing or a loser or have some type of negative opinion about it, but I would leave in an instant. I love my wife and child, but taking a trip to walk on mars would be a once in a lifetime opportunity. I have often pondered this type of question, and every time I do I know I would go in an instant. I would love for them to just put me on a spaceship, point it towards the depths of space, and send me off. I would be more than willing to send reports back to earth on a regular basis. The things that could be discovered would far outweigh the cost of my one life.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah, I went through that phase too Boomer, but I got over it at around 15.  Having  adventures is great while they're happening but not a lot of fun if you can't dine out on them later.  It's gonna be a sad day when you look around and wonder how come if it's so great no one is around sharing it with you.  I've been places that look much like Mars and the novelty wears off really, really fast.

Pitch a tent on the Nullabor Plain for a year or two, same deprivations and isolation but at least it's warmer.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey TG that was one of my all time favourite series... but sorry, the *UK one.*  I watched the US version for laughs because it totally missed the point of the plot. 
 The follow up continuation UK series Ashes to Ashes was even better but the US couldn't do that, they'd killed the real plot off at the end of LOM.


----------



## RedRibbons (Jan 16, 2014)

No, that place is not habitual for humans yet. Be my luck if I went it would be another "Donner party" experience.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Hey TG that was one of my all time favourite series... but sorry, the *UK one.*  I watched the US version for laughs because it totally missed the point of the plot.
> The follow up continuation UK series Ashes to Ashes was even better but the US couldn't do that, they'd killed the real plot off at the end of LOM.



Too true.  The UK stuff always seems to be a cut above.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 17, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> No, that place is not habitual for humans yet. Be my luck if I went it would be another "Donner party" experience.



Im thinking that would be the most likely scenario when the food runs out...but what will the last man standing do??


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't think about that for too long...


----------



## gar (Jan 17, 2014)

If I could go to Mars and come back but not one way.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> ...but what will the last man standing do??



Use a toothpick?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 17, 2014)

:lofl:   Made from a bone splinter!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 18, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Im thinking that would be the most likely scenario when the food runs out...but what will the last man standing do??



Food?  What about the oxygen?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2014)

The Rover took the picture on left a few days ago and the one on right just recently. What I want to know is which one of you guys has been there throwing rocks around?

Hmmm....wind, earthquake, Mars people?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 18, 2014)

And pack some warm socks.  If you thought the vortex was a cold snap....



> Mars is, by our standards, a freezing planet. The *average *surface  temperature is minus 20 to minus 40 degrees Fahrenheit, while average  high altitude temperatures are below minus 200 degrees Fahrenheit.  According to NASA, Mars' elliptical orbit causes temperature to vary  wildly according to location, season and time of day.
> Read more:  http://www.ehow.com/facts_6932021_average-temperature-mars.html#ixzz2qkbaiVZU
> 
> ​



Strange they put "No psychiatric disorders" as a qualification,  you'd have to have one to want to go wouldn't you?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2014)

I would if I were in my 20's.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 19, 2014)

Would be nice place to scatter my ashes Would only need one way trip too


----------



## Rainee (Jan 19, 2014)

Nahh not for me either I wouldn`t qualify either I wear glasses for reading and close works and you have to have an eyesight of 20/20.. also be disease free , well not me either with my iron overload problem and also.the Gravity on Mars is just a third of what it is on Earth, your bone and muscle would deteriorate and after a while your body wouldn`t be able to cope with normal earth conditions any more gee my body can`t cope with normal earth conditions now so it would never do., they wouldn`t want me any way lol  and I don`t like flying for too long.. to UK is 23 hrs thats long enough for me in a plane.. I`ll stay on Earth and like Pappy said have some Mars Bars lol..


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't blame you Rainee, even if it happens, it's only for the youn and fit and healthy.


----------



## drifter (Jan 19, 2014)

NO, nor a round trip either.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Lol, I agree!  Judging from my posts you wouldn't think that I am a conservative but I am...just not far right.



I would have bet $100 you were Republican and don't ask me why I think that...just got that feeling.  I'm not, but it's not an insult at all.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 19, 2014)

Ya gotta be careful of leaning too far left or right.  They meet in the middle.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

And that's where I am, kind of in the middle.?..I used to lean very much to the right 10 yrs ago but being on a conservative forum that closed has made me actually change some of my views over time, too much hate there in my opinion and I am not a hater.

But Yes I am still Republican...I dont see how you got that Katy considering that I agree with legalizing marijuana.

I am for the death penality though  but I'm pro choice...so I'm a mixed bag, lol.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 20, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> And that's where I am, kind of in the middle.?..I used to lean very much to the right 10 yrs ago but being on a conservative forum has made me actually change some of my views.
> 
> But Yes I am still Republican...I dont see how you got that Katy considering that I agree with legalizing marijuana.
> 
> I am for the death penality though  but I'm pro choice...so I'm a mixed bag, lol.



Re why I thought you were Republican...I'll tell you in a personal message.  It isn''t an insult at all, more of a compliment, but it's not anything I want to post.  I'll send it when I return from work and you'll lol.

Same here, I am definitely for the death penalty, legalizing pot (tho I've never been a user,) and as pro-choice as it gets..a tiny bit of a mixed bag myself....tiny! (wink!)  My opinion on the death penalty is definitely different than the majority of Democrats. 

Glad to read that you're feeling better.  Let us know what the dr says.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay...can't wait to find out what you have to say....too bad you have to work, lol!


----------

